# أنواع المعدات الثقيلة طبقا للأستخدام والأغراض :- مع الصور



## المهدى1 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أنواع المعدات الثقيلة طبقا للأستخدام والأغراض 
يمكن تقسيم المعدات الثقيلة حسب الغرض والأستخدام :-

*1- معدات النقل : و تنقسم إلي :-*
(1) . نقل الروكاب : الأتوبيسات .






(2) . نقل البضائع : اللوري والقلابات .











(3) . نقل الأحمال : السيور الناقلة بأنواعها .









*2- معدات القطر أو الجر :-*
(1) . حيث تقوم بجر مقطورة (خلاط الخرسانة) .






(2) . الجرارات بأنواعها علي عجل كاوتش أو كاتينة .






*3- معدات الرفع :-*
حيث تقوم برفع الأحمال ونقلها من مكان إلي أخر مسافات قصيرة مثل
(1) . الأوناش ثابتة أو متحركة .
أوناش ثابتة













أوناش وتحركة













*4- معدات التحميل والتفريغ :-*

وتقم بتحميل أو تفريغ ( السفن ــ اللوري ــ القطارات )
(1) . اللودر ( تحميل وتفريغ الأحمال الغير متماسكة "رمل"حبوب" )


















(2) . أوناش الشوكة ( وتشمل الأحمال المتماسكة "الصناديق"الحاوية" )






(3) . الكباشات بأسلحة ( التربة ــ الأحجار ــ المواسير )

















*5- معدات قطع وتحريك التربة :-*
(1) . معدات تسوية وتمهيد التربة ( الكشاطة ــ الأت الجرف ــ ألة 
تمهيد)













(2) . معدات قطع وحفر التربة ( الكراكات ــ الحفارات ــ الكباشات )













(3) . معدات دك التربة والتغطية بالأسفلت ( الهراسات ــ الفناشر )












(4) . معدات تجهيز الخرسانة ( الخلاطات الثابتة ــ مركبات خلط الخرسانة )



















*6- معدات التعامل مع الأحجار :-*
 (1) . معات تكسير .
(2) . معدات تسوية .
(3) . معدات الغسيل .


العوامل التي علي أساسها يتم تقسيم المعدات 
*1-*نوع المعدة
*2-*طبيعة العمل
*3-*ظروف تشغيل المعدة .
*4-*سعة المعدة .
*5-*مصدر القدرة ( المحرك ) .
*6-*نوع التحكم ( ميكانيكيا ـ هيدروليكيا )
*7-*نوع ترس القيادة تلامس بالأرض ( كاوتش ـ كاتينة)


*معدات النقل*
1- سيارات النقل الجاسئة (RIGID TRACKS) 
وتعني جاسئة أن الأطار المعدني للمركبة علي شكل قطعة واحدة .
وتستخدم لنقل البضائع الصلبة مثل"الرمل"الزلط" .
وتصل حمولة المركبة 20 طن .






2- عربات نقل ومقطورة ( TRUCK AND TRAILER ) 
وهي مثل السابقة ومزودة بمقطورة لرفع سعة النقل للمركبة 
حمولة المقطورة تصل إلي 35 طن .












3-عربات نقل خزان للسوائل ((TANKER TRUCK
وهي مثل الأولي ويتم تزويدها بخزان لنقل السوائل مثل
البترول والمياه .







4- عربات نقل ذات جرار ونصف مقطورة محملة بخزان النقل للسوائل ( TANKER TRACTOR – SEMITRALER) :-
وهي مزودة بمقطوره وبها خزان لنقل السوائل مثل
البترول والمياه .












5-عربات جرار وبصف مقطورة أو عربا مفصلية
(TRACTOR – SEMITRALER)
وهو عبارة عن جرار ومزود بهيكل معدني صغير ولا يحتوي علي صندوق للحمولة ومزود بوصلة مفصلية لتوصيل النهاية الأمامية لنصف المقطورة مع الحمولة المنقولة .
ويصل وزنها إلي 50 طن .





6- عربات نقل ذات جرار ونصف مقطورة لنقل المواسير الكبيرة .

وهي لا يوجد بها هيكل معدني إنما جسم الماسورة نفسها ويخفف من وزنها ويتم ربط ربط النهاية الامامية للماسورة في قاعدة أمامية تثبت عاي الوصلة المفصلية للعربة أما النهاية الخلفية يتم تعليقها علي المحاور الخلفية .

_عفوا لم أجد صورة لها_

7- عربات نقل ذات جرار ونصف مقطورة لنقل الأسمنت .
وهي مثل النوع (رقم 5) ولكن يتم وضع خزان يملئ من فتحات علوية ويفرغ من خلال وصلة تفريغ ويتم ذلك بضخ الهواء من ضاغط الهواء إلي خرطوم توصيل الهواء إلي داخل الخزان بواسطة عمود القدرة الخارجة من المحرك .






8- العربات القلاب أو العربات المجهزة بصندوق قلاب .
وذلك لسرعة تفريغ الحمولة يوجد طريقتان لقلب المواد :-
-- قلب الماد خلف المركبة .
-- قلب المواد علي جانبي المركبة .
ويتم رفع القلاب عن طريق مكبس هيدرولكي .












إلي الأعضاء الكرام يعجبني أرائكم وأقتراحاتكم​


----------



## ahmed malik (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## المهدى1 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ahmed malik قال:


> جزاك الله خير.



شكرا علي مرورك الكريم


----------



## essam49 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهدى1 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

essam49 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


شكرا علي مرورك الطيب أخي الفاضل


----------



## سمير شربك (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## المهدى1 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> بارك الله بك


شكرا علي مرورك الطيب


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## المهدى1 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ashraf_said1973 قال:


> رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع



*مشكور أخي الفاضل علي مرورك الطيب*​


----------



## المهدى1 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*كل عام والأمة الإسلامية بخير*


----------



## المهدى1 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

رفع


----------



## agr (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور أخي على هذة الصور الجميلة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهدى1 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

agr قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكور أخي على هذة الصور الجميلة



مشكور علي هذا الرد الجميل




​


----------



## العراق نيو (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جميييييييييل شكرا


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جهد طيب
جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهدي
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## المهدى1 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

رائد المعاضيدي قال:


> جهد طيب
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهدي
> وكل عام وانت بخير



شكرا علي هذه الإشادة الغالية وتقديرك المميز لهذا الموضوع
وأنتظر مني المزيد.. إن شاء الله​


----------



## shobedo (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## المهدى1 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك



*مشكور علي هذا الرد الجميل*


----------



## المهدى1 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

العراق نيو قال:


> جميييييييييل شكرا


*مشكور علي هذا الرد الجميل*​


----------



## المهدى1 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

shobedo قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم وكل عام وانت بخير





enggg.mahmoud قال:


> مشكوووووور



شكرا علي مروركم 
وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## eng_ sindbad (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KAMBAAL (4 يونيو 2011)

الهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وسلم
جزاك الله خيرا نتمني مثل هذه المواضيع الجميله


----------



## غرور. (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع وعندي طلب ياريت تزودنا عن المعدات المستخدمة في حفر نفق شرح وافي لهذه المعدات مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الراااااااااااااااااااائع*​


----------



## Hythamaga (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mahmoud.Rageh (24 أغسطس 2012)

شكرًا على المعلومات القيمة
من خلال تعاملنا مع تجار المعدات الثقيلة فى الدول العربية المختلفة وجدنا ان كل دولة لها مسمياتها الخاصة بالمعدة و كذلك مسميات خاصة بالأجزاء التى تتكون منها المعدة
هراس مدحلة رصاصة .....
بوكلين حفار ......
غراف شوكة شوفل بوكيت.،،،،


----------



## xdrof (7 نوفمبر 2013)

merci


----------



## hazemss (27 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ارجو منك توضيح اسماء المعدات باللغة الانجليزية 
وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (14 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو آمنه (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ارجو تضيف الي اليات تحريك التربة البلدوزرات لانها الاجدر بتفكيك الصخور


----------



## الفاتح مطر (26 مايو 2016)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## محمدالطائي (19 يوليو 2016)

very good


----------

